# Can someone tell me about temperaments?



## baileybird (Nov 6, 2017)

So I have reason to believe I’m getting a pigeon as a pet very soon. I’m able to pick the bird out, but I needed permission to have one in the house in the first place. 

I’ve been looking and researching for a good long while and I’m interested in quite a few breeds: Lucerne Gold Collar, Classic Old Frill, Frillback, Show Homer, Old German Owl.
I need a bird that’s: smart, not incredibly large, relatively calm, and able to live comfortably in my house (ie not TOO flighty or hyperactive). I have two small children in my house under 10 and an ancient/arthritic black lab who has hardly any prey drive. I’m gone about 7 hours every day but usually spend all the rest of my time at home, and will be happy to spend all that time with my bird. The ones above fit these criteria as far as I know, but there’s some breeds that I’m iffy about. 

Starling/pheasant pigeons, tumbler breeds, trumpeters. All charming birds with a plethora of colors and breeds, but I don’t know much about them and hear that they’re typically very flighty. Does anyone have personal experience with these breeds and can tell me more about their personalities?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just wanted to add Fantails for your consideration.


----------



## baileybird (Nov 6, 2017)

YaSin11 said:


> Just wanted to add Fantails for your consideration.


Are they fairly smart and sociable? I don’t know too much about them either


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are happier in pairs. Being a lone pigeon is really much of a life for a healthy pigeon that just lives to mate up and breed. So unless you adopt a disabled pigeon that for some reason must be kept without other pigeons around, don't think it is really fair to the pigeon. He will never have a mate or flock. And they all have different personalities. That is individual for each pigeon. Don't think a healthy pigeon should be kept as a pet.


----------

